# New holographic foil and rhinestone combo design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok well this is the second time I have tried using the Deco Sparkle.This time It went a little better for me.After a few blade adjustments,it cut and weeded like a dream.Trick with this is you got to let it cool before you peel it off the backer tape.On this design I had incorpated the irish four leaf clover.you may notice that I contoured around the stones with the foil.
The stones in the 4 leaf clover is a light green,emerald,and a few colors of pink.
you will also notice that this st.pattys day shirt is pink!Everyone in life tells you dont mix it up,do it the way your suppose to.follow the directions...well Im going the other way.I dont want people to lead me a certain way...Like my buddy frankie use to sing....."I did it my way".


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> follow the directions...


There are directions!!! Who knew! LOL 


Love the design!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*Just so you know...here are the directions.....*

*DecoSparkle™*

_*DecoSparkle™ is a laminated holographic film for dazzling color reflective effects in your designs*_​*Usage Instructions*

Create your design in graphics software and mirror the image in the effects menu.
Load DecoSparkle™ onto your plotter.
Always test cut to ensure proper depth, speed and down force.
Weed film from carrier that you do not want to transfer.
Place image on the surface to which you are transferring the film
Place a Teflon sheet between the heat platen and the polyester carrier sheet to prevent sticking and edge damage to the transferred design.
Heat press at 300° F for 10 - 12 seconds using firm even pressure.
*!*If DecoSparkle™ only partially adheres to the fabric it is usually because insufficient or uneven pressure was applied. If this happens, reposition the design, increase the pressure and repress.
Cool completely. Peel cold.
Wash inside-out, cold water, gentle cycle, tumble dry low heat.
Adheres to most fabrics.
_*This decorative material should be handled with care. This material does not have the stretch and rebound characteristics of some of our other heat applied materials and are not appropriate for certain applications. Discretion should be used regarding the intended use of the garment.Badablingme is great.*_


----------



## Rhinestone It (Mar 17, 2011)

Is this foil? 

Anybody who knows the difference between foil and glitter?

We use glitter & rhinestone / sequins combined designs, it seems they are the same, right?

CSTOWN

rhinestone@Cstown.com
http://www.cstown.com


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Those look like glitters. Foil is smooth and very shiny usually. Great designs though


----------

